# Blackjack 224 Boat questions



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone around here owns one? If so how do you like it ?

Ive done a lot of research on em but would like some first hand experience from people I trust. 

I know its advertised as a bay boat that is capable of nearshore/ ofshore on calmer days but Is the really low freeboard on it an issue when fighting fish?

What other boats do you guys think are comparable at or below this price range?

thanks


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Guessing no one has a blackjack around here?
what about the cape Bay


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I looked at them long and hard when they first came out. I believe they are made by the Kenner brothers, after their non-compete ran up with Bass Pro. When you say comparable price range are you talking used, because they were one of the more expensive 22' bay boats out there at the time. 

Another option for a kind of dual purpose type boat is a Polar 2310. They flared the bow to give it a drier ride.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

used or new that can do about the same things. 
they run around 50000 new correct?
if they are more then that ill have to look 
into other options or uses ones..

ill look into the boat you recomended 
thank you for your input!

what did you end up getting?


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

A friend of mine has one and likes it. But when he wants to go offshore he takes his big boat.

A Black Jack will be fine going a couple miles offshore on a calm day, if it's rough don't go.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> used or new that can do about the same things.
> they run around 50000 new correct?
> if they are more then that ill have to look
> into other options or uses ones..
> ...


I ended up staying with a nice paid for boat. I had boat fever and it's starting up again. If I remember right, the base price was close to 50,000 and after I added trailer, engine upgrades and options it was more around 62,000. It started getting a little high and that was one of the reasons I stayed with my current Polar. For the money, Pathfinder is hard to beat though.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw one at the Mobile Boat Show. I don't know if I would want to go very far offshore in one unless it was a lake out there.  

Impressive but expensive!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

mr fish how much does one of those polar 234 set one back?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I would look at used boats. Let someone else take the hit on the depreciation. Blackjacks are awesome boats but it is hard to find a used one. If you are willing to travel south you can find some really good deals on used Pathfinders.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Ive run a coupple, they are decent boats, but I think you could do a little better for that money. (cough cough pathfinder/ blazer bay) actually you could find a used yellowfin in that price range.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks everyone this is the kinda info im looking for. 

Josh do you really feel the pathfinder and blazer bays are bettwe boat? ive been rrading otherwise on other forums but like Ill take advice from here before anyone else.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

yellowfin is the shizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

dabutcher said:


> I would look at used boats. Let someone else take the hit on the depreciation. Blackjacks are awesome boats but it is hard to find a used one. If you are willing to travel south you can find some really good deals on used Pathfinders.


good point used it will be 
thanks


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Pathfinders are awesome boats.


----------



## Anthonyma (Oct 4, 2007)

If you're willing to travel take a look at Shearwater. I found mine in Tampa last year and love it. If you take a little time and let summer pass the prices will get better in the off season.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

my best advice to ignore all of our replies, and go look at the boats yourself and see what you think. you will know the right boat when you see it. unless you find a yellowfin, in which case, buy the yellowfin


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

haha thanks Josh I will definitly ride in the top 3 on my list when the time comes. Those yellowfin are pretty sweet I dont see many of those or the blackjacks used much...


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

thehulltruth dot com usually has a couple yellerfins


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

yeah Ive seen a couple there thats where ive been doing alot of my research. the yellow fins seems to have low sides to like the black jack have you found that to be a big concern?


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I saw one at Romar Harbor Marina in Orange Beach the last weekend of snapper season. Capt. Eddie that runs the Eagle Express (out of Zeke's) was driving it. Not sure it if was his, or he was running it for someone. But, at least it's a place to start if you want to go look at one first hand.

I do know that when he was backing it out, I noticed it. And I usually don't notice the inshore boats unless they are about to hit someone, or already have.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

which boat are you refering to the blackjack or yellow fin? 

thank you either way wouldnt mind seeing either one of em in person.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Blackjack.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

low sides... your gonna get that with that style of a boat. not much of a concern if you stay in/near shore. I have one blackjack in storage at my marina and one that fuels up with us regularly. Ill try to ask the customers how they like the boats, though neither of them fish the boat. they look good though...


----------



## abacodan (May 17, 2008)

The way to "test" your concern with respect to the gunnels is to stand inside the boat, and assume you're fighting a big fish and need support from the side. Determine at what point you get support from the side. If it's not until you feel as though you're going to fall overboard, then that does not represent a very good offshore design. The best compromise designs are those that have what amounts to gunnel returns, where you have a walkable deck space, with rod storage underneath and some toe kick space. Unless it's a really low sided boat, you will get some support from the side, and your personal center of gravity will remain on the inside of the boat, not the outside, as many bay boats are currently designed. The new Pathfinder 2400 TRS is an excellent example of this. It sounds as though you're looking for a compromise design, based on your concern over gunnel height, so consider this while you're looking. Without the side decks with space under, you get the illusion of much more interior volume, but at the sacrifice of reasonable support in rougher seas or when fighting big fish. Inshore only, no problem, go for it.....


----------

